# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  VPN fingerprint. Анонимность 0%

## burjui123

Без каки-либо впн захожу на 2ip.com/privacy Делаю проверку и мне пишет Вы используете средства анонимизации, однако нам не удалось узнать ваш реальный IP адрес.

Вероятность использования средств анонимизации:

99 %

из-за VPN fingerprint	IPsec/VPN (MTU 1400)	

Подскажите пожалуйста, что это значит?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

VPN Fingerprint - это система, которая распознает, когда пользователь заходит через VPN. Но она может ошибаться вполне, скорее всего, в этом случае так и есть. Думаю, лучше связаться с поддержкой этого сервиса, чтобы пофиксили.

----------


## Val_Ery

> Вероятность использования средств анонимизации:
> 
> 99 %
> 
> из-за VPN fingerprint IPsec/VPN (MTU 1400)
> 
> Подскажите пожалуйста, что это значит?


Ну, это означает, что в базе 2ip имеется запись, которая по MTU/MSS аналогична тому, что ресурс получает от Вас. А раз Вы *НЕ* используете средств анонимизации, то это может быть связано с одним из трех...
Первое. Такие параметры установлены Вашим интернет провайдером (ростелеком когда-то на dsl этим баловался). 
Второе - на каком-либо из Ваших устройств значение MTU 1400 установлено руками (например, в настройках подключения у роутера). 
И третье - 2ip надо бы обновить базу отпечатков  :Smiley:

----------

